

Ask HN: Your thoughts on the proliferation of dynamic infographics this election - pandakar

It seems you can't be a major media outlet without several JS-based live-data infographics. I don't mind per se, but I was wondering if any of you had any insights on this. Where is this coming from, since when did this become a necessity?
======
anigbrowl
I think the proliferation is partly due to comfort with js and an increase in
API availability. I also think that this may be a high water mark - in the
future people will have apps on mobile or the desktop and select their own
data sources, rather than the news outlets necessarily having the best
options.

